# [Chroot] Chroot impossible

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'essaye de chrooter ma Gentoo depuis sysrecue64.

Je fais :

```
root@sysresccd /root % mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/cdrom 

root@sysresccd /root % mount -t proc none /mnt/cdrom/proc 

root@sysresccd /root % mount -o bind /dev /mnt/cdrom/dev

root@sysresccd /root % chroot /mnt/gentoo 

chroot: failed to run command `/bin/zsh': No such file or directory

root@sysresccd /root % chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory

```

Pourtant ils existent :

```
root@sysresccd /root % ls /mnt/cdrom/bin/bash 

/mnt/cdrom/bin/bash

root@sysresccd /root % ls /mnt/cdrom/bin/zsh 

/mnt/cdrom/bin/zsh
```

Mais quand je fais :

```
root@sysresccd /root % /mnt/cdrom/bin/bash

zsh: no such file or directory: /mnt/cdrom/bin/bash
```

D'où peut venir l'erreur ?Last edited by Animatrix on Tue Feb 09, 2010 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

tu te mélanges les pinceaux dans tes points de montages apparemment. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@sysresccd /root % mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> root@sysresccd /root % mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

ça devrait aller mieux là

----------

## Animatrix

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> tu te mélanges les pinceaux dans tes points de montages apparemment. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> root@sysresccd /root % mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 OK je sors   :Arrow: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> OK je sors  

 

Si on me filais 1 € à chaque fois que je fais une erreur de ce genre, et ça m'arrive souvent, je serais riche.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien évidemment !

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Zsh ne fait pas partie du stage 3, et chroot lance le shell défini par l'hôte, en l'occurence zsh.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bien évidemment !
> 
> ```
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> ```
> ...

 

Ah nan mais là il veut chrooter sur sa partition système qu'il a depuis un moment. Fin c'est l'impression que j'en ai.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, j'ai lu trop vite : bash ne passe pas non plus.

Question : as-tu bien activé le noyau 64 bits en tapant "rescue64" au boot ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Question : as-tu bien activé le noyau 64 bits en tapant "rescue64" au boot ?

 

Relis bien: la soluce c'était les points de montage  :Wink: 

----------

## Fenril

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   OK je sors   
> 
> Si on me filais 1 € à chaque fois que je fais une erreur de ce genre, et ça m'arrive souvent, je serais riche. 

 

C'est plutôt à toi de payer non ?

Enfin je dis ça, je dis rien, moi je serais ultra endetté  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Fenril wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *Animatrix wrote:*   OK je sors   
> 
> Si on me filais 1 € à chaque fois que je fais une erreur de ce genre, et ça m'arrive souvent, je serais riche.  
> 
> C'est plutôt à toi de payer non ?
> ...

 

Ben non, l'euros de la pitié :']  (ok le cent si tu veux)

----------

## mrpouet

j'imagine trop le truc :

[délire_de_geek]

```

root@sysresccd /root % chroot /mnt/gentoo

chroot: failed to run command `/bin/zsh': BANG BANG BANG ! you lost 1 €

```

```

root@sysresccd /root % debts

This month, your score is 35 €, be careful !

```

[/délire_de_geek]

bon okay   :Arrow: 

edit: Avec toute cette préssion, on s'amuse comme on peut  :Razz:  

----------

